# Big Poppa Smokers ~ Spend $10+ To Get Free Shipping



## thirdeye (May 30, 2021)

This special ends on 5-31-21 at 11:59pm PST. If I understand correctly the code MDWFREE10 will give you free shipping on any order of rubs, sauce, or accessories more than $10. They also have a $10 special on some of the BPS house rubs, and some knife specials.

These guys have a huge assortment of products, so the free shipping is a screaming deal if you have a couple of rubs or sauces you want to check out.

www.bigpoppasmokers.com


----------

